# Baby has Pubic Hair???



## MissTanya

I'm starting to feel a bit concerned as I've asked a few other mums of baby boys the same age and they haven't noticed this...

My boy is just over 4 months old and I noticed not so long ago when changing his nappy (and the sunlight was shining the right way) that he has pubic hair growing in a very defined region around his penis. It is only very short, fine and blonde hair...but definitely pubic hair. 

I don't think this is normal??? Has anyone else experienced this? I don't want to go to the doctor and look silly if it normal...otherwise I am wondering if he could have a hormone imbalance???

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Kitty23

I think you should pop along to your doctor it might be nothing but it could be precocious puberty but I've never heard of it starting that young. Good luck xxx


----------



## mommyof3co

I would talk to a dr too. I have 3 boys and they never had that, and my oldest is 7 and still nothing at all either. I would just ask to be sure it's nothing


----------



## Faerie

I've never heard of it either, I'm sure your Dr won't think you're silly for asking.

Sofia has fine blonde hair on her vagina, but the same sort she has on her legs etc.


----------



## leelee

Hi,

I haven't noticed anything like that with Max. I defo think it is worth mentioning to your GP. They will be able to advise and reassure you.


----------



## florabean1981

my son has very very fine downy blonde hair all over his body, including his boy bits. I thought it was a bit weird coz I always thought babies just had hair on their legs & arms, lol, so I asked my HV & she said it was perfectly normal... 
however if it's like short hair that's thicker or darker than the rest of the hair on your son's body, I would be inclined to get it checked out just in case, coz you never know & if it is something out of the ordinary then at least you know early & if it's fine & dandy, at least you'll have the relief in knowing that too.


----------



## Scampie

Is your LO on soy formula at all?


----------



## LogansMama

Neither of my boys have ever had that either...

If your nervous about asking, just wait till doc pulls the diaper down and ask then say like "See that hair there - is that normal?"...


----------



## MissTanya

Thanks. No....he isn't on soy milk, but we are formula feeding (aptamil).

It is definitely pubic hair as there is no hair anywhere else like on his belly or outside the pubic region. It isn't dark or curly or course, as I said...only light, fine and short. Since I first noticed it, I am almost convinced it is growing as it seems to be getting a bit longer around the top of his testicals and more noticable to me. 

I've booked a doctors appointment today so I will get it checked...


----------



## Faerie

Good luck for later, it's probably nothing :hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## lesleyann

hope it goes well we never had that although we have had "erections" from about 6-8months when changing his nappy while his asleep Oh changed his the night before last and there was another.. that freaks me out 


:flower:


----------



## LogansMama

lesleyann - ME TOO! lol. Never knew it was possible in babies until I had my first!


----------



## New2Bumps

I was going to ask if he had fine hair over his arms etc but you've answered that. Ethan has nothing like this at all. Hopefully it's nothing - I hope the doctor doesn't fob you off - let us know how you get on.


----------



## lizzieredrup

My little man has hair down there too but he is a hairy monster all over just like his daddy lol also my now 4 yr old has always had some sort of hair down there, i've never really though anything of it myself, there would be no harm in asking your GP about it, especially if your worried xx


----------



## Miss_d

how did u get on at your doctors? my daughter has very light hair down below same as whats on her legs, its not grown or anything and i am not concerned about it. some babies/kids are more hairy than others,


----------



## Vicks

How did you get on at the dr's hun? joe has very fine hairs on his legs, arms and side of his face, kind like sideburns!!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Hope everything went well :hugs:


----------



## msfoxymax

hope all went ok at the doc x


----------



## lesleyann

LogansMama said:


> lesleyann - ME TOO! lol. Never knew it was possible in babies until I had my first!

glad im not along its sooo freaky the first time i was like OMG OMG OMG what do i do ewww no Oh can deal with changing this nappy "JJ come change Kyles nappy" :blush:


----------



## chele

OOo am interested in what they said too as my Max also has hair at the top of his penis. I laughed at first, but didn;t think it was normal. His is light and fair and fine though.


----------



## letia659

not the same but my 5yr old has such a hairy back and its dark hair I havent ever asked the Dr about it but hes had it from birth we call it his monkey hair :haha: I figure its just genetics as my dad and brother are that hairy too!


----------

